# Sylvia Tugboat



## salty_dawg (Mar 21, 2013)

Went out Sunday to hit 2-3 spots. Dove the Pete Tide and worked our way back in to stop at the Sylvia Tug. We spent about a half hour running a grid around the mark and found only one small mark with maybe 5 ft of relief. Even with deterioration, I'd expect a tug to be a bigger mark. Anyway, we gave up and hit a couple of other sites. Anyone dove it recently and have more accurate coordinates? I've checked several sites and they all list the same public coordinates.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

It's in two sections. The public number is on the small chunk of the hull. The top of the tug was broke off Ivan and moved about 50-75 yards away if I'm thinking of the right tug. Others might be able to verify my statement. 

On good visibility days you can see the other part from the public mark number. Otherwise you'll never find or see it.


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Not much left of the Sylvia after Opal, and Ivan pretty well finished her off. She was a small tug to begin with.


----------



## salty_dawg (Mar 21, 2013)

Appreciate the information guys. Sounds like I found at least part of it, just didn't look like anything worth diving on.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

I have it noted in my gps to not go out of my way to go to this spot.


----------



## salty_dawg (Mar 21, 2013)

Realtor said:


> I have it noted in my gps to not go out of my way to go to this spot.


Agreed. It was only about 2 miles from the Pete Tide so it wasn't really out of the way. There were other spots in the area so it wasn't a complete bust.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

I side-scanned the area and only saw scattered scraps. I suspect that the hull may have subsided.


----------

